# A Day at the Houston Judging Ctr



## SlipperKing (May 19, 2012)

Plants brought in.







Here are two of my friends, Don Ghiz (center) and Greg Scott working on a Phal.





More friends, Holly Miller (left) and Renee Gerber deciding on whether to raise the point score on a previous AM Paph William Ambler.





Renee's husband, Marvin Gerber (center) still working over the Phal. They finally awarded it a JC for it's green color.





Finally, the good stuff!
Don Maples taking a few measurements on my Paph Susan Booth. To his left is our own "Father Ted", Fr. Ted Baenziger





And more measurements....





FINALLY! Paph Susan Booth 'New Orleans' HCC/AOS (my PIC)





Julius Klehm photography Susan Booth





Here the first team is deciding on what to do with my Phrag. pearcei





AGAIN! Phrag pearcei 'Little Angel' HCC/AOS (my PIC)





After a fairly long day my Phrag. Nitidissium gets the once over.





More head scratching going on.....





THIRD TIMES A CHARM! Phrag Nitidissium 'Petal God' AM/AOS (my PIC again)


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 19, 2012)

Congrats Rick! Great day for you for sure. :clap:


----------



## newbud (May 19, 2012)

njce little photo essay on judging. Very interesting. Thanks for doing the work. Your plants are beautiful too and very deserving of their rewards.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 19, 2012)

Dot, you can add AM to the tail end of your plant now!


----------



## JeanLux (May 20, 2012)

Bravo Rick :clap: Congratulations :clap: !!!! And nice photo show !!! Jean


----------



## Ruth (May 20, 2012)

Very interesting. Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## chrismende (May 20, 2012)

Fun to see the perplexed and intense looks on the judges' faces! The plants are beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## emydura (May 20, 2012)

Fantastic Rick. Congratulations. Well deserved. You got more awards on one day than I will probably get in my lifetime.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Ray (May 20, 2012)

That's what I call a "good day at the office"!


----------



## paphreek (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations, Rick!


----------



## Hera (May 20, 2012)

Wonderful! Thanks for the blow by blow.


----------



## Justin (May 20, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 20, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Dot, you can add AM to the tail end of your plant now!


Will do! I am so honored to have a piece of this gorgeous plant, Rick!


----------



## John M (May 20, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations! Congratulations! And....Congratulations!


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 21, 2012)

The Trifecta ! 3 awards in one day. Congrats


----------



## slippertalker (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations, Rick! These are all a tribute to your ability as a grower...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> The Trifecta ! 3 awards in one day. Congrats





slippertalker said:


> Congratulations, Rick! These are all a tribute to your ability as a grower...



Indeed! I am in awe.


----------



## phrag guy (May 21, 2012)

that is great, Congrats


----------



## SlipperKing (May 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone. You maybe right Bill about the growing but only because of SlipperTalk's knowledgeable growers that I could make such a claim. Since jointing ST almost 5 years ago my growing knowledge has increase 10 fold then the previous 20 plus years! These awards are really a tribute to the strength of this forum. 
David, I've got my fingers crossed that your prediction "of lifetime awards" does *not* come true!


----------



## Gilda (May 21, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap:Congratulations on all your awards ! Thanks for sharing the judging pics, too !


----------



## goldenrose (May 21, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap: WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> The Trifecta ! 3 awards in one day. Congrats




Yup a triple play! 

Good job Rick!


----------



## goods (May 23, 2012)

Congrats Rick!

Do you know Frank Zachariah?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 23, 2012)

goods said:


> Congrats Rick!
> 
> Do you know Frank Zachariah?



I don't believe I do. Is he local for me?


----------



## goods (May 24, 2012)

No, he's a student judge from Baton Rouge. He's the one in the green shirt holding your Phrag. pearcei.


----------



## Potterychef (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Rick, very impressive plants and congrats on the awards! Talk with you soon. Doug


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats!!! :clap:


----------

